# KIDS....Birth to Yearling



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Alright, so i'm trying to get together an organized timeline together for newborns to yearlings. What vaccinations and such do you give them and when? What are you feeding and are you adding any supplements?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i would think that a picture every 2-3 months would be good. good idea by the way, i am gong to try that next year,


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Great idea! I'll definitely put pics on the page when I get it up. Thanks!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

You know, Alaska, thats a great idea. If you dont mind, I might do that with Vanity's kids, once she kids. And then I can put along with the photos the things that need to be done up to/at that stage. 

KW, this is just off the top of my head. 

Day 1: make sure they get colostrum, preferably before 6 hrs old and definitely before 12 hrs. I dam rear my kids so I basically just feel their tummies, if I am in doubt I will check to see if the teats are unplugged.

Day 2 - 3: time to check their little bottoms and make sure they havent got all plugged up. Clean them if they have. They usually only need it done once. 

Day 5 - 7: I put in an ear tag and let them out of the pens into a small yard. Spray fly repellent on ear if its hot and lots of flies around. Also rip down folded ears on the Boer kids. Also provide access for tiny kids to water - shallow dishes so if they fall in they dont drown. My kids will start drinking water about 5 days, some earlier. 

Week 2: My kids will start to seriously eat pellets and hay, so I put out extra for them. 

Week 4: By now the kids are really munching through the feed, so I set up the creep feeder with high protein pellets, just for them. 

Week 5: Initial shot of your chosen vaccine. 

Week 9: Booster shot of your chosen vaccine. Early weaning if needed. 

Week 12: Weaning time. Also time to castrate the boys, and separate out intact males to be kept. Drench for worms.

Month 8: If does are sufficiently well grown, joining time so they will kid at 13 mths. 

12 months: Time to drench, vacc and treat for lice in the half yearly routine. More joining if necessary.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Day the kid is born: They get 1/4 cc shot of Bo-Se, make sure they get at least 12 oz of colostrum, chord tied off and dipped in iodine. They usually spend the first twenty four hours in the house, until im sure they can hold their temp, i dont like using heat lamps, because they get too dependant on them and there is the risk of fire. 
day 3-5 they get their horns burned off and i tattoo them if i can sometime tattoos wait until they are older. 
From here to three weeks its pretty easy, they get their first coller at about a week so they get used to yearing one i play with their feet, make them stand for a few seconds rub my fingers in their ears to get them used to it. Usually they dont like their ears touched because of the tattooing. I do add a few drops of cocci medication into the milk bucket for the first two weeks of life. When they kids are older they get it once a week until they are seven months.
three weeks i offer first grain and hay, by now they are usually nibbleing on grass and things.
at four weeks the get their first CDT shot
Eight weeks they get their second. By now i feel they are safe to go to shows and are usually attending their first show at eight to ten weeks. I have also trimmed their feet once and they have had their first clip job. 
12 weeks they get their final cdt shot. By now buck kids that are not stayin in tact are gone. They get their first worming at twelve weeks. and then again as needed. I do fecals every two months. But only worm particular goats as needed. 
thats about it up until nine months when i decide who is big enough to be bred that winter, dry yearlings get left alone until the next april, when they will have their yearling CDT and Bo-Se booster shots. bred does get a cdt shot four weeks before they are due and then a bo se shot two weeks before they are due. 
At which point the cycle starts again.
beth


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks so much for taking time to post guys!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, now we do things differently (no vaccines) but I will put both what we did before and what we currently do:

Birth: Iodine on umbilical cord. Make sure they get plenty of colostrum and have had their "first poops".

Week 2: Take to get disbudded (some does are not ready at this age and must wait a little longer).

Week 4: If I notice a problem with runny poop then we treat with Di-Methoxx (this coming year, we'll be using a natural cocci remedy). I like to put Stevia (a natural sweetener in the Di-Methoxx as it is terrible tasting, don't ask me how I know). 

Week 5: Valbazen dewormer - 1cc per 10 lbs. 
First hoof trimming. 
This is normally when we would give them their first CD&T vaccine but are no longer doing that. 

Week 8: Males destined for "wether-hood" are castrated. Babies are typically ready to wean at this time as well. Doe kids that are retained stay on their mom. Tattoo. Trim hooves. Deworm before going to new home. Normally when we would give the 2nd CD&T vaccination.

5 months: Deworm again w/ Valbazen. Hoof trimming.

8 months: If they are big enough, then they get bred to kid when yearlings. If not, then wait until they are big enough. Trim hooves. Deworm if necessary. 

After this, they are basically on the same schedule as the rest of the herd. 

And, of course all the loving and holding they get in between this.  I can't wait for more babies to come!! It feels like it has been forever! :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This is what I've always done with the exception of the cocci prevention I'll be using for this Springs kids


Birth...dried off well, dip navels, mom continues to bond, make sure they get their first meal and leave mom bond, dip navels a second time as mom usually has them a bit too clean.
1 week...they try to nibble hay
2 weeks, they join the herd, I always feed moms separately so babies usually start to nibble grain at this time, if desired kids go to be disbudded....earlier if bucklings
3 weeks they do what babies do best
4 weeks , nothing yet besides separating from mom at night for morning milking
5 weeks I give CD/T booster
6 weeks wormed with Ivermectin paste
7 weeks...bucklings banded and hooves trimmed
8 weeks...2nd cd/t and they are weaned...ready to leave

Now...my cocci prevention as per my vet...1 pound of deccox to 25 pounds loose minerals...does eat and therefore DO NOT shed oocysts, I am to start this when pregnancys are at 3 months and continue to 5 weeks past delivery....therefore, kids will be left with moms as the milk can't be used by me....2 cases of cocci is too many for me....now this may change as I do like the milk "early"...what do you all use for cocci prevention in kids? I may do individual dosing as an insurance. Also, when is the time to tattoo kids?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

We use Di-Methoxx, sulfadimethazon???? Got it from Jeffers. We also have the Decoxx you mentioned but I will not be using it on lactating does because I want to drink the milk. 

We tattoo at 8 weeks.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Olivia...I want the milk also, so the mixing with minerals is out. I was thinking though of dosing the non bred/lactating does individually as well...to prevent shedding of the oocyts as well as treating the kids.....when would I start the doses on the kids? They are only with their mothers for the first 2 weeks and then "join' the herd, would I be able to use Albon as a preventive? I still have some left from last year.

The tattooing should be an experience! Never did it before. :greengrin:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

We don't use Albon or Di-Methoxx as preventative, only if we feel they may have the beginning of cocci (runny poop, not as active, hunching in a corner, etc.), we start it right away. I think Fiasco Farm recommends starting cocci treatments at 3, 6, and 9 weeks of age. We do not do it that often as I hate giving them something if they do not need it. I just watch them close. We've never, ever lost a kid to cocci. This coming year we'll be trying this natural remedy for treatment. I put it in the natural section but will also paste it here:

*Cocci Remedy*
1 tsp powdered ginger * 1 tsp cloves * 1 tsp slippery elm powder * 1/2 tsp cinnamon 
1 cup boiling water - Steep for 20 minutes
For a 2 month old kid give 6-10cc twice a day for 5-7 days

Maybe you could individually treat the does right after kidding? From what I understand about cocci, if feeders are kept clean and free of manure, etc then it is pretty difficult to have a re-infestation. Cocci is in a goat's system all the time, right? So, if they do not get too stressed out, it cannot get out-of-hand? I can't really remember all that I've read on cocci right now. . . .

If you keep a good eye on the kids (as I'm sure you do) just watch for those beginning signs that there may be a problem. You should be okay with just treating them at 3 weeks and then maybe again at 6-8 weeks. Just my humble thoughts. . . .


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

I want to make up my own list also, and I noticed that no one mention the practice of checking the eyes for anemia. That is the one I keep forgetting to do. Mancha eye chart. I think it may be the first sign of a problem. Thanks


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

KW Farms said:


> Alright, so i'm trying to get together an organized timeline together for newborns to yearlings. What vaccinations and such do you give them and when? What are you feeding and are you adding any supplements?


Perfect timing I just had my first kids this week and was just thinking okay now what do I do, hehe.
I have read up so much on the pregnacy I am kind of lackin gin knoweldege what to do with the darlings once they get here.
Will definetly be foolowing this. 
thank you so much for doing this


----------



## Connie Tubbs (Sep 18, 2020)

At what age do you deworm and give coccidia prevention?

i have read different home remedy recipes for both deworming and coccidia prevention, what do you use


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Connie Tubbs said:


> At what age do you deworm and give coccidia prevention?
> 
> i have read different home remedy recipes for both deworming and coccidia prevention, what do you use


I only breed one doe at a time. The kids get a pinch of LOH parasite formula 3 times a week and evry day the ground is wet. This is from Day 3 until 7 months. We have not had to deworm the kids (clean fecals). They are on a dry lot.
I understand it is different when you have more goats and pasture.


----------



## Connie Tubbs (Sep 18, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> I only breed one doe at a time. The kids get a pinch of LOH parasite formula 3 times a week and evry day the ground is wet. This is from Day 3 until 7 months. We have not had to deworm the kids (clean fecals). They are on a dry lot.
> I understand it is different when you have more goats and pasture.


I received 2 5 week old Nd babies, they stayed in a barn with 4 older goats. I know they haven't been dewormed or vaccinated. Should i deworm and vaccinate for precautions? And what about coccidia?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I start cocci prevention at 4 weeks. Get a fecal done on your babies to see where they are at. They may or may not need to be wormed at this age. I use baycox for cocci and dose every month for 4-5 months depending upon the fecal at 4 months. there are other meds to consider.


----------

